# Problems with Verizon Wireless PC Card



## Cpearce123 (Oct 9, 2006)

I just upgrade my laptop (Compaq Evo n1020v) from Windows 2000 to Windows XP. When I try to install my PC card it hangs up my system. Had a Microsoft tech on the phone for 3 hours with no resolution. Need help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, why don't you start with the make/model of the network adapter? I presume you've uninstalled it completely, tried the latest drivers, etc.?


----------



## Cpearce123 (Oct 9, 2006)

It's a Verizon PC5740 wireless card. I've tried almost everything. Been through 3 Microsoft techs and none have yet to figure out the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I think I'd be tempted to take the path of least resistance and pick up a different adapter. They're really pretty cheap, and I suspect you've spent way too much time on this one. :smile:


----------

